# [sata] sata_nv disques lents

## Il turisto

Bonjour,

Lorsque je boote sur le live cd mes disques durs sata ont une vitesse correct.

Hdparm retourne +/- 3GB/sec pour le cache et 60MB/sec pour le disque.

Dans mon kernel 2.6.22-gentoo-r8 j'ai essayé les mêmes drivers que le live cd et cela ne fonctionne pas comme je le voudrais :

```

hdparm -tT /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   2598 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1300.21 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   40 MB in  3.10 seconds =  12.91 MB/sec

```

merci pour votre aide

voici ma config kernel :

```

cat /usr/src/linux/.config|grep -E "=(m|y)"

CONFIG_X86_64=y

CONFIG_64BIT=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME_VSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_SLAB=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

CONFIG_MK8=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_BKL=y

CONFIG_NUMA=y

CONFIG_K8_NUMA=y

CONFIG_X86_64_ACPI_NUMA=y

CONFIG_NUMA_EMU=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DISCONTIGMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DISCONTIGMEM_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL=y

CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

CONFIG_NEED_MULTIPLE_NODES=y

CONFIG_MIGRATION=y

CONFIG_RESOURCES_64BIT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_EARLY_PFN_TO_NID=y

CONFIG_OUT_OF_LINE_PFN_TO_PAGE=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_IOMMU=y

CONFIG_SWIOTLB=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_AMD=y

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

CONFIG_HZ_250=y

CONFIG_K8_NB=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND_SMP=y

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_NUMA=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8_ACPI=y

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

CONFIG_PCIEAER=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y

CONFIG_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_IPV6=y

CONFIG_IPV6_SIT=y

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEACPI=y

CONFIG_IDE_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_PCIBUS_ORDER=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_ATA=y

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

CONFIG_SATA_NV=y

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD=y

CONFIG_MD_RAID1=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2=y

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM=y

CONFIG_VORTEX=y

CONFIG_NET_TULIP=y

CONFIG_TULIP=y

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

CONFIG_B44=y

CONFIG_FORCEDETH=y

CONFIG_E100=y

CONFIG_8139CP=y

CONFIG_8139TOO=y

CONFIG_NETDEV_1000=y

CONFIG_E1000=y

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_AMD=y

CONFIG_RTC=y

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

CONFIG_HPET=y

CONFIG_HPET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

CONFIG_HWMON=y

CONFIG_SENSORS_K8TEMP=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE=m

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_DDC=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

CONFIG_FB_DEFERRED_IO=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_STD=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

CONFIG_FB_RADEON=y

CONFIG_FB_RADEON_I2C=y

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

CONFIG_SOUND=m

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_RTCTIMER_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

CONFIG_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

CONFIG_DMA_ENGINE=y

CONFIG_NET_DMA=y

CONFIG_KVM=y

CONFIG_KVM_AMD=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

CONFIG_SQUASHFS=m

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFSD=y

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

CONFIG_ROOT_NFS=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

CONFIG_SMB_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_ENABLE_MUST_CHECK=y

CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_COMMON=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_X86_64=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_X86_64=y

CONFIG_BITREVERSE=y

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=m

CONFIG_PLIST=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOMEM=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOPORT=y

CONFIG_HAS_DMA=y

```

----------

## gglaboussole

salut,

cela n'explique peut être pas tout mais il y a plusieurs post sur ce forum (et le forum anglais) qui signalaient un différence entre les tests mesurés par hdparm du livecd et l'hdparm actuel... je le constate moi même également...il s'agirait d'un bug.... comme par ex celui ci : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-593861-highlight-hdparm+livecd.html

----------

## Pixys

 *gglaboussole wrote:*   

> salut,
> 
> cela n'explique peut être pas tout mais il y a plusieurs post sur ce forum (et le forum anglais) qui signalaient un différence entre les tests mesurés par hdparm du livecd et l'hdparm actuel... je le constate moi même également...il s'agirait d'un bug.... comme par ex celui ci : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-593861-highlight-hdparm+livecd.html

 

effectivement, ça n'explique pas tout; je suppose que j'ai des performances plus qu'honorable compte tenu du fait que mes disques ne sont pas optimisés:

```
hdparm -tT /dev/sda

Timing cached reads: 7854 MB in 2.00 seconds = 3932.81 MB/sec

Timing buffered disk reads: 208 MB in 3.00 seconds = 69.30 MB/sec
```

 pour un Maxtor 200G

```
hdparm -tT /dev/sdb

Timing cached reads: 6966 MB in 2.00 seconds = 3487.27 MB/sec

Timing buffered disk reads: 236 MB in 3.02 seconds = 78.26 MB/sec
```

 pour un Seagate de 320G

----------

## TrizoLakai

Tiens donc :

```
localhost trizolakai # hdparm -tT /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   1572 MB in  2.00 seconds = 785.40 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  190 MB in  3.03 seconds =  62.80 MB/sec

```

Aurais-je un problème ? :/

----------

## gglaboussole

allez j'y resiste pas   :Laughing:  :

```
 hdparm -tT /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   590 MB in  2.00 seconds = 294.44 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  166 MB in  3.01 seconds =  55.10 MB/sec

```

----------

## GaMeS

Sur un pc portable Thinkpad T61P.Cela me semble relativement correct non ?

```

hdparm -tT /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   4832 MB in  2.00 seconds = 2421.60 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  120 MB in  3.02 seconds =  39.78 MB/sec

```

----------

## Il turisto

Hmmm cela ne résoud pas vraiment mon problème.

Je pense que ce n'est pas juste un bug d'affichage car l'écriture me semble réellement lente. 

Ce soir je ferais un test de vitesse sur base d'un cp ou qqch comme ca.

D'autres idées?

----------

## TrizoLakai

Je ne sais plus trop comment ça fonctionne, mais il faudrait peut-être regarder avec l'UDMA.

Et personnellement j'avais des problème quand j'avais des accés disque toute ma machine sacadait. (Apparament c'est à cause du chipset NVIDIA de la carte mère).

J'essairais de retrouver la façon de régler ça, sait-on jamais.

----------

## kwenspc

Le soucis avec les disques sata c'est que la commande hdparm -iI /dev/<truc> n'a malheureusement plus court.  :Confused:   Bien agaçant quand il s'agit de connaitre les paramètres disques.

----------

## TrizoLakai

Alors comment on fais maintenant ? :/

Sinon ce dont je parlais avant (lenteur avec les cartes mèreà chipset Nforce sur un accé disque : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-482731.html)

C'est un peu long par contre.

----------

## kwenspc

 *TrizoLakai wrote:*   

> Alors comment on fais maintenant ? :/

 

Bonne question... sdparm est tout sauf l'outil pour ça (uniquement dédié aux valeurs SCSI).

Ça serait ptet un bon truc à coder du coup.

----------

## Il turisto

Je confirme que même en cp mon disque est trop lent.

Voici le résulta d'un lspci :

```

 lspci 

00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Host Bridge (rev a2)

00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 0 (rev a2)

00:00.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 1 (rev a2)

00:00.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 5 (rev a2)

00:00.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 4 (rev a2)

00:00.5 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Host Bridge (rev a2)

00:00.6 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 3 (rev a2)

00:00.7 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 2 (rev a2)

00:03.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a1)

00:04.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a1)

00:08.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:09.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 LPC Bridge (rev a2)

00:09.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP55 SMBus (rev a2)

00:09.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP55 Memory Controller (rev a2)

00:0a.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP55 USB Controller (rev a1)

00:0a.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP55 USB Controller (rev a2)

00:0c.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP55 IDE (rev a1)

00:0d.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP55 SATA Controller (rev a2)

00:0d.1 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP55 SATA Controller (rev a2)

00:0d.2 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP55 SATA Controller (rev a2)

00:0e.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0370 (rev a2)

00:0e.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP55 High Definition Audio (rev a2)

00:10.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 Ethernet (rev a2)

00:11.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 Ethernet (rev a2)

00:12.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0376 (rev a2)

00:14.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0374 (rev a2)

00:16.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0375 (rev a2)

00:17.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0377 (rev a2)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

03:0b.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB22/A IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

06:00.0 Mass storage controller: Silicon Image, Inc. SiI 3132 Serial ATA Raid II Controller (rev 01)

07:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 710a

07:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 712a

```

edit : @ TrizoLakai : J'avais vu ce sujet mais je ne l'ai pas lu jusqu'au bout  :Sad: 

----------

## Il turisto

J'ai oublié de vous dire quer vlc lag quand je lis des vidéos. Que ce soit du compressé ou du dvd sur disque dur.

----------

